
Surprise: Nintendo’s next console is the NES - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/07/surprise-nintendos-next-console-is-the-nes/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12093171)

------
em3rgent0rdr
Part of me wants to say cool, thanks for paying tribute and making accessible.

Part of me wants me to say ugh, for being unoriginal and milking old products,
while using incompatible controllers. I'm also disgusted by the fact that
Nintendo users to sue people in the emulator/ROM/clone community, who are the
real heroes for keeping the magic alive.

Id rather people just spend $30 for a raspberry pi and a USB NES controller.

